# Advice??? Adding a tamed cockatiel to an untamed flock



## lreiger (Apr 19, 2017)

I have 2 untamed cockatiels I adopted a little over a month ago. They were hand-fed, but not much attention was paid to them after that. It's been a slow process and I can tell some progress, but I was wondering how adding a 3rd, younger, very tame cockatiel to the mix would affect things?

The 2 boys I have (Pickle and Mayo) are almost a year old, and the cockatiel in consideration, also a male, is 3 months old and apparently very tame and already talks, etc. I also have a male budgie I'm guessing 2 months old. 

I don't want to go overboard on birds, but I think that adding a tame bird to the mix of untamed birds could help progress? I wouldn't cage them together right away or at all if they don't ever seem to get along.

I'm also a student (graduating in the winter) so while I'm at school at work, adding another might help with keeping them entertained while im gone??

Does anyone have an opinion/previous similar experience?

Advice would be very much appreciated!


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

In my experience adding a tame bird has zero effect on other birds. I mix tame and intake cockatiels all the time and no real effect either way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AutumnElf (May 2, 2017)

I have teamed and untamed and can tell you my experience. I have a tamed one who's mate died a few years ago. He's very sweet and I love him madly. But when his girl died, he was lonely and screamed constantly when I left the room. I started working at a bird sanctuary (some out of grief of losing the girl). There I was interested in one semi-tame boy and wanted to take him as a trial. I had another very wild one forced on me 😃 The wild one cages well with the semi-tame but not with my tamed bird. He fights my tamed bird. I have to keep him separate because I want to help tame the semi-tamed bird. So I keep the semi-tamed with the tamed. Why? Because I'm able to more easily work with him and remove him from the cage. But when I put him with the wild bird, it was terrible trying to get him. Not only did he not want to come out but the wild bird flapping all over didn't help. 

Their cages are right next to one another so they have companionship but there's no fighting.

So in my case, wild birds separate from tame, because the tame seemed to take on wild tendencies rather than the other way.

You would have to work with your birds and see what is the most peaceful fit (best!) And work with them all to tame them over time.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## lreiger (Apr 19, 2017)

interesting! thank you for the insight


----------



## Calisi (Mar 29, 2017)

AutumnElf said:


> So in my case, wild birds separate from tame, because the tame seemed to take on wild tendencies rather than the other way.



Interesting, because that was my fear of adding a tame baby to my wild female. I ended up giving the wild bird back to my friend (the breeder) and he gave me a baby. I was afraid the wild bird would make it harder to tame the young one.


----------



## AutumnElf (May 2, 2017)

Good luck I hope you and your buddies all live happily with one another.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------

